# Google- The CareGiver Partnership: Five Facts About Irritable Bowel Syndrome and ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The CareGiver Partnership: Five Facts About Irritable Bowel Syndrome and ...*
*DigitalJournal.com (press release)*
The International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) designates April as *IBS* Awareness Month. *IBS* is estimated to affect 3 to 20 percent of the population, but less than one-third of those see a health care provider for *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

